# New website is coming!



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We finally pulled the trigger on another website. This time a pro is building it (not me and it should actually get finished, unlike mine that barely got finished) and going to maintain it. She just started the work on it and should have some thing for us in a couple of days.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

cdpainting said:


> We finally pulled the trigger on another website. This time a pro is building it (not me and it should actually get finished, unlike mine that barely got finished) and going to maintain it. She just started the work on it and should have some thing for us in a couple of days.


Will it have a picture(s) of Carly? :yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Will it have a picture(s) of Carly? :yes:


You will have to wait and check it out when it's online. :whistling2::jester:


----------

